# Just Ordered My first kit gun ( Buttplate Pics)



## bam_bam (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Chambers Flintlocks and got me a one of these bad boy's on the way in .62 caliber...I may need alot of prayer in the future.


http://www.flintlocks.com/RK-08.htm


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 22, 2011)

That will be a great rifle.  Chambers makes a nice kit.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 22, 2011)

why a 62cal? Just wondering.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 22, 2011)

By the way, I like your Avatar.  That is one of David Wright's isn't it?
He is one of my favorite artists and a really nice guy.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 23, 2011)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> why a 62cal? Just wondering.



Cause they didnt have a 63 . 



SASS249 said:


> By the way, I like your Avatar.  That is one of David Wright's isn't it?
> He is one of my favorite artists and a really nice guy.



I believe it is. I ran across some of his website and love his paintings also. I would love to have something like that one day.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats bam bam, definately keep us posted as you build it.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Mar 23, 2011)

I was really looking for a sensible answer. I know they make a 72 cal.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 23, 2011)

That looks like it will be a good looking flintlock.  I have a flint Pennsylvania and Mountain rifle in .50, but really want to get a flint kit.  Post up progress pics as you go.  I would like to see how it goes.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 23, 2011)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> I was really looking for a sensible answer. I know they make a 72 cal.



I appologize....the only true reason I can think of is because a 62cal is the same size as a 20ga shotgun so I know how big it was and knew it would throw the smack down on a deer.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 23, 2011)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Congrats bam bam, definately keep us posted as you build it.



Will do



dawg2 said:


> That looks like it will be a good looking flintlock.  I have a flint Pennsylvania and Mountain rifle in .50, but really want to get a flint kit.  Post up progress pics as you go.  I would like to see how it goes.



I had planned to take some progress pic along and along and post them up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> Will do
> 
> 
> 
> I had planned to take some progress pic along and along and post them up.



Please do. I've been thinking about building a flintlock from either Chambers or Tennessee Valley Arms. Jim is just in the next town over from me.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't wait for this one!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2011)

It is gonna be a few weeks before I can start on it. Stock and hardware will be here next week but they were out of barrels and Rice are running more right now so she said it would be about a month till I get mine. I cant wait I feel like it is Christmas.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Please do. I've been thinking about building a flintlock from either Chambers or Tennessee Valley Arms. Jim is just in the next town over from me.



I vollied from Chambers to T.V.M also for quite a while. On all the longrifle websites I frequent all I read was how good Jim's kits were. Another deciding factor was all Jim's kits come with swamped barrels and with T.V.M you have to pay 200 bucks extra for a swamped, also I wanted a wood patch box and Jim only charges 50 bucks extra versus 200 for T.V.M.


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the drill jig ready to bring to ya in April .....


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> I have the drill jig ready to bring to ya in April .....



Good deal...thanks buddy


----------



## pine nut (Mar 25, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> It is gonna be a few weeks before I can start on it. Stock and hardware will be here next week but they were out of barrels and Rice are running more right now so she said it would be about a month till I get mine. I cant wait I feel like it is Christmas.



You can star on doing the metal work you will need to do, such as filing off the sprue marks and polishing the brass etc.  You can also file the inletting angles  on the various pieces.  Start sharpening your chisels etc.  That will save you time.  I wouldn't start on any wood until the barrel is in your hands.  I think inletting the barrel was the first step when working the wood.  It has been a while since I did mine and one forgets between times!


----------



## majg1234 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice to see some more traditional muzzleloading shooters getting started here,You'll fall in love with your "rocklock" and after you get her all tuned up you'll amaze the guys shooting the other types,they'll kill a deer too DAMHIK


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 25, 2011)

pine nut said:


> You can star on doing the metal work you will need to do, such as filing off the sprue marks and polishing the brass etc.  You can also file the inletting angles  on the various pieces.  Start sharpening your chisels etc.  That will save you time.  I wouldn't start on any wood until the barrel is in your hands.  I think inletting the barrel was the first step when working the wood.  It has been a while since I did mine and one forgets between times!



Thats a good idea.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got in my stock and parts minus the lock which is on back order and my barrel. Looks good cant wait to get started on it.


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice man!  Now you can start doing you filing on the parts to put the inletting angles on them and cleaning them up.  Don't start on the wood until you get it all put together sort of.  Mine looke djust like that at the trigger.  The inletting depends on the lock style and other factors.  I'd just start 'cleaning up the brass with careful fileing etc.  You could get the buttplate  on too.  Did you get the featherflex carving tools?  Maybe it was Flexcut tools, I forget...!


----------



## pine nut (Mar 31, 2011)

Mine intimidated me for about three months I remember being afraid to start, because I didn't want to screw it up!  Think it through before you do anything, because those kits are costly and you want to do well.  Do you have books on building one?


----------



## CAL (Mar 31, 2011)

Like everyone else i want to see your progress as you go.Please take plenty of pictures as you progress.Thanks for showing it so far.Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 1, 2011)

pine nut said:


> Nice man!  Now you can start doing you filing on the parts to put the inletting angles on them and cleaning them up.  Don't start on the wood until you get it all put together sort of.  Mine looke djust like that at the trigger.  The inletting depends on the lock style and other factors.  I'd just start 'cleaning up the brass with careful fileing etc.  You could get the buttplate  on too.  Did you get the featherflex carving tools?  Maybe it was Flexcut tools, I forget...!




I got some tools on the way. I started yesterday with some filing, if you look at the but plate it 's casting sprues are gone and is a little more brighter than the trigger guard.



pine nut said:


> Mine intimidated me for about three months I remember being afraid to start, because I didn't want to screw it up!  Think it through before you do anything, because those kits are costly and you want to do well.  Do you have books on building one?



I know what you mean. I dont have any books but have done months of reading and searching on the internet. The American Longrifle website has a forum for gun makers and there is a wealth of information there.



CAL said:


> Like everyone else i want to see your progress as you go.Please take plenty of pictures as you progress.Thanks for showing it so far.Looking forward to more pictures.



Will do. Thanks Cal.


----------



## LanceColeman (Apr 4, 2011)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> I was really looking for a sensible answer. I know they make a 72 cal.



I can't answer for bam bam but I can tell you why my two favorites are my 54 and my 62 cal. 

In old school smokers most of use enjoy the use of a pure lead round ball. Unlike the impressiveness of the 275gr TC shockwave or 300 plus gr power belts, a lead round ball for my 50 cal is only around 177grs. I mean heck fire my 54 cal round balls are just in the 217gr vicinity. So they aren't as big or as heavy as most projectiles built for smokers. Combine that with the fact that I shoot real black powder and prefer NOT to dislocate my shoulder and or use 200grs of BP substitute and you come up with the conclusion that a lead round ball in front of 70-100grs of BP isn't traveling as fast or as hard as some of todays heavier more modern projectiles. Now yes yes I know I could shoot maxiballs or buffalo bullets or something along that line. But my traditional muzzle loaders have a round ball twist rifling meant to shoot something like a roundball as best the gun can. *IF* I wanted to shoot a maxi ball or something along those lines I would just go ahead and load the encore up with blackhorn and a shockwave and go huntin.

I've killed some pretty big hogs with my 40cal and it's lil roundball (101grs). But bottom line is my 54 cal and my 62 cal have bigger heavier, fatter roundballs that pack a whole lot more "wallop" than smaller calibers do. I personally consider anything under a 54 cal a finesse gun for game deer size and bigger..... While I would hunt elk with my 54 or 62 in a heart beat.

One of mine is a chambers kit. I was NOT dissapointed in the least little bit and very happy with Chambers and the rifle once finished.


----------



## Supercracker (Apr 4, 2011)

bam_bam said:


> I know what you mean. I dont have any books but have done months of reading and searching on the internet. The American Longrifle website has a forum for gun makers and there is a wealth of information there.



Don't overlook or forget the muzzleloadingforum either. There's also a ton of good info on there as well. Also a step by step build from a blank with the barrel channel cut all the way through to completed finished rifle by Mike Brooks. 

http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/tutorials/brooks/Brooks1.html

I finished my first build a few months ago also with no books.  But if you get the chance to get one at a reasonable price pick up a copy of "The Gunsmith of Grenville County" it is a great book to have. Lots of info and examples and will probably show you some ways of doing things that you hadn't thought of. Once you get going it's not too hard, just don't try any fancy carving or anything on the first one. I'm waiting to get a barrel made to start my second build now. I'm gonna try some inlays and froofiness with that one. 

Mine is a .50  While I'm sure if a good shot is taken it will kill anything on the continent, in hindsight, I wish I had gone bigger. I have had a moment or two (had one yesterday) that I wish I had been carrying a bit more thump. 

My next one is probably gonna be a .58


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 4, 2011)

LanceColeman said:


> I can't answer for bam bam but I can tell you why my two favorites are my 54 and my 62 cal.
> In old school smokers most of use enjoy the use of a pure lead round ball. Unlike the impressiveness of the 275gr TC shockwave or 300 plus gr power belts, a lead round ball for my 50 cal is only around 177grs. I mean heck fire my 54 cal round balls are just in the 217gr vicinity. So they aren't as big or as heavy as most projectiles built for smokers. Combine that with the fact that I shoot real black powder and prefer NOT to dislocate my shoulder and or use 200grs of BP substitute and you come up with the conclusion that a lead round ball in front of 70-100grs of BP isn't traveling as fast or as hard as some of todays heavier more modern projectiles. Now yes yes I know I could shoot maxiballs or buffalo bullets or something along that line. But my traditional muzzle loaders have a round ball twist rifling meant to shoot something like a roundball as best the gun can. *IF* I wanted to shoot a maxi ball or something along those lines I would just go ahead and load the encore up with blackhorn and a shockwave and go huntin.
> 
> I've killed some pretty big hogs with my 40cal and it's lil roundball (101grs). But bottom line is my 54 cal and my 62 cal have bigger heavier, fatter roundballs that pack a whole lot more "wallop" than smaller calibers do. I personally consider anything under a 54 cal a finesse gun for game deer size and bigger..... While I would hunt elk with my 54 or 62 in a heart beat.
> ...



Thanks for posting that Lance. Very good info.




Supercracker said:


> Don't overlook or forget the muzzleloadingforum either. There's also a ton of good info on there as well. Also a step by step build from a blank with the barrel channel cut all the way through to completed finished rifle by Mike Brooks.
> 
> http://www.muzzleloadingforum.com/tutorials/brooks/Brooks1.html
> 
> ...



Yea I know a muzzleloadingforum. I actually found on the swap and sell a copy of "The Gunsmith of Grenville County" but the guy replied to my email that he had been offered 100 bucks for it, little too rich for my blood right now. Mike Brooks build along is a good one and I have it savedto my favorites. I started to go with a .58 because there a little cheaper to shoot but I said the heck with it and got the biggun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

Gonna be a nice weapon. I look forward to seein` it.


----------



## bam_bam (Apr 10, 2011)

Just got the buttplate inletted and looking half way right.


----------



## Supercracker (Apr 10, 2011)

looks better than mine did


----------



## Supercracker (Apr 10, 2011)

Just go slow and be careful. I spent about 4 hrs working on shaping and polishing a triggerguard last night and about 10 minutes ago snapped it in two trying to shape it to fit the stock.


----------

